
React Mental Models: The True Face of JSX - focuser
https://learnreact.design/2020/04/20/react-mental-models-the-true-face-of-jsx
======
ng12
I teach a React workshop and have a slide covering this topic (albeit much
less eloquently). I find it really helps JSX feel less exotic.

